# Support Forums for Notation Program Questions



## Bob Morabito (Nov 7, 2017)

I had previously posted a list of sites for the major Notation Programs, and demos, downloads, etc for them:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/notation-programs-sites-downloads-demos.65817/

Along with asking questions here, these seem to be the best forums I could find to ask support questions about these Notation Programs, and Im sure there are others that can be added to the list. Thanks

*Official Dorico forum:*
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewforum.php?f=246

*Official Sibelius forum*
http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcenter/chat/chat.pl?com=show&am...

*Old Official Finale forum*
https://forum.makemusic.com/

*New Official Finale Forum*
https://makemusic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/topics/200656208-F...

*Best Finale forum IMO*
https://lists.shsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/finale

*Official Musescore forum:*
https://musescore.org/en/forum

*Official Notion forum:*
http://forum.notionmusic.com/

*Official Lilypond forum:*
http://lilypond.1069038.n5.nabble.com/

*Official Overture forum:*
https://sonicscores.com/forum/

Thanks Bob https://soundcloud.com/bob-morabito


----------

